# i5 2400 or Amd Phenom ii x6 1090T?



## sentinel1991 (Jan 27, 2012)

hi,
i have designed a sub 50k pc as follows:

Intel i5 2400
Intel DH67CL B3
G.Skill F3-10600CL9S-4GbNT
WDC 250Gb Blue WD2500AAkx
Coolermaster Elite 311 plus
Corsair GS600W
MSI R6850 Cyclone power edition
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED
Logitech z313
Logitech MK200

I need the pc for gaming,office work and multimedia. A lot of the post recommend a Amd cpu for this range and the prices of the phenom ii x6s are less too. The benchmarks at anandtech show the i5-2400 beating the x6 at every test however it is not much of a difference where it matters. So is it worth buying the i5 2400 at 11k inr or should i go down the AMD path?


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2012)

It's your wish in this case.

There are multithreaded benchmarks as well where X6 1090T would beat i5-2400 as well.

I'd say, if you want to downgrade from i5-2400, then better go all the way down to a 1075T. Otherwise, stick with i5-2400.


----------



## pramudit (Jan 27, 2012)

aren't you making a new thread for each of your question...? Please make a single thread for all your questions.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2012)

For the usage you have, go for the Intel i5 2400. ico has already explained the rest


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

Go with Phenom II X6 1090T *BE* @8.9K, which is a win-win situation for you.

Reasons: 1. unlocked processor, can be overclocked easily.
2. 6 cores will be better than 4 cores of i5-2400 for mulch-threaded application.
3. Stock speed 3.2GHz is enough for your uses.
4. You will save 2.1K which can be spend on other components.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 28, 2012)

I' d suggest that if you can spend the money for i5 2400 then go for it.

Even if 1090T is a hexa core still quad core 2400 beats it in every other tests that you throw at it, even the multi-threaded ones, by high margin. 
1090T performs almost the same as 980BE except in multi threaded applications.
If you think of buying an unlocked processor and overclock it, you'll also need to invest in an aftermarket Cooler and it still won't reach the level of 2400.
i5 is much more power efficient.

Buy 1090T only if you gonna use lots and lots of Multi-threaded apps or else go for 955BE and ovelclock it or else best option is i5 2400.


----------



## Mr.V (Jan 28, 2012)

Well do consider looking the bulldozer series too.....................
I would recommend the AMD X6 (either 1100t or 1090t) or the AMD fx 6100 (if possible 8120).
Also,The i5 and AMD fx series are 32nm (better) while the x6 is the power hungry 45nm processing (not good). 

Personally speaking,I have a fx 8120 and i am quite happy with the gaming performance of 8120 and the 6100.


----------



## ico (Jan 28, 2012)

^ only if Bulldozer was priced 20% less.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 28, 2012)

Mr.V said:
			
		

> AMD fx series are 32nm (better) while the x6 is the power hungry 45nm processing



fx consume more power!


----------



## sentinel1991 (Jan 29, 2012)

What about the Ram?
Single channel 4gb module or
two 2gb modules in dual channel?


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

better would be if you can get 2x 4GB modules or else get a single 4GB module and get another 4GB later


----------



## ashish21099 (Jan 31, 2012)

sentinel1991 said:


> What about the Ram?
> Single channel 4gb module or
> two 2gb modules in dual channel?


2x2gb is preferred.


sentinel1991 said:


> hi,
> i have designed a sub 50k pc as follows:
> 
> Intel i5 2400
> ...


i5 beats x6 in most tests but more especially in gaming it performs really better.So its an obvious choice if it fits your budget.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 31, 2012)

in my opinion get a 1*4gb instead of 2*2gb.the performance gain by using 2*2gb will not be much & according to some sources only significant in applications that manipulate large amounts of data in memory(using block sizes greater than 4 MB).


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 2, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> fx consume more power!



sORRY!
But the 32nm are good.!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> sORRY!
> But the 32nm are good.!



lol, all fx are 32nm only!


----------



## dibya_kol (Feb 10, 2012)

BD is a epic fail by amd !! @OP in terms of gamming 2400 is always better than amd's 1090. It also required less power.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

Intel i5 2400
Gigabyte H67 D2B3 (full solid caps and Xfire support  )
G. Skill RipjawsX 1333Mhz 
WDC 250Gb Blue WD2500AAkx
Coolermaster Elite 311 plus
Seasonic S12D520W 80 plus bronze 
MSI R6850 Cyclone power edition
BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED
Logitech z313
Logitech MK200


----------



## Vishnupg45 (Feb 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Go with Phenom II X6 1090T *BE* @8.9K, which is a win-win situation for you.
> 
> Reasons: 1. unlocked processor, can be overclocked easily.
> 2. 6 cores will be better than 4 cores of i5-2400 for mulch-threaded application.
> ...



The hard disk will be easily filled up. Go for an 500 gb minimum.


----------

